# HAUNTED RADIO'S HALFWAY TO HALLOWEEN SHOW #2: stranger things, and much more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we wrap up our 'Halfway to Halloween' celebration with news on Living Dead Dolls, Stranger Things, The Dark Tower, and more!!

Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with a classic horror song, and then we air a collection of haunted attraction commercials from the past and present. All of this and so much more on the May 10 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-051017.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

